# Disco in the sky!



## Janice (Jul 30, 2008)

YouTube - MÂ·AÂ·C Gold Fever #769

Strap yourself in - Andrew and Andrew are back for another dance instruction video. This time we're embarking on Flight 769 where the destination is FUN! Drink champagne while earning your wings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"The glitterati have got the fever! Join the Jet Set as Dork-Chic DJs Andrew Andrew deliver the Gold Fever dance lesson #769! Prepare for turbulence, your cruising altitude is gonna be off the radar when the seat-belt sign goes off! You're free to move'n'groove about the cabin!"

Description courtesy of MAC Cosmetics youtube page for Gold Fever #769


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

Can we expect more?? Awesome! I love them.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 30, 2008)

I love it!  I can't wait for more of these!


----------



## pat (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw this video last night and was laughing so hard.  they are hilarious. ahahhahaa


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jul 30, 2008)

lololol
i love it!!!


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 30, 2008)

yeeeess!
Well, I'm inflated!


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 30, 2008)

"sit back and relax....people" got me. i had to send this to my favorite flight attendant.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 30, 2008)

Am i the only one? I dont want to be mean...but, i dont understand what's so funny about this. I just dont see it.  Am i missing something here that you guys arent?


----------



## Janice (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_Am i the only one? I dont want to be mean...but, i dont understand what's so funny about this. I just dont see it.  Am i missing something here that you guys arent?_

 
Sounds like it just doesn't suit your personal humor tastes?


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 31, 2008)

Andrew Andrew are so radtastic! I can't wait for the others!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 31, 2008)

lmao @ the life vest!  "it's a fashion accessory...that you'd never want to use"


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 31, 2008)

wtf O.O


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they are fun.  I hope to see more videos.  

I am learning so many disco moves.   I am dusting off my disco ball.


----------



## User93 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_Am i the only one? I dont want to be mean...but, i dont understand what's so funny about this. I just dont see it. Am i missing something here that you guys arent?_

 
i didnt like it aswell to be honest.. didnt seem fun to me, and a video looked a little cheap. I dont wanna offend anyone, and thanks for finding it for us Janice! Tastes differ i guess.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_i didnt like it aawell to be honest.. didnt seem fun to me, and a video looked a little cheap. I dont wanna offend anyone, and thanks for finding it for us Janice! Tastes differ i guess._

 
It is meant to be tongue-in-cheek, so looking a bit cheap is the goal, I would say.  It seems like MAC is going back to their beginnings when things were a bit more campy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the last one in the series puts it all together for one big dance-tastic party.


P.S.  46 million feet cruising altitude?  lol  The Andys are frozen solid and  their eyeballs have popped out at that point.  But hey, just turn that into a dance move, right?  "And freeze....loose an eyeball.  And freeeeze, loose an eyeball."


----------



## Susanne (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Sounds like it just doesn't suit your personal humor tastes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, it does suit my personal humor taste


----------



## Janice (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_P.S.  46 million feet cruising altitude?  lol  The Andys are frozen solid and  their eyeballs have popped out at that point.  But hey, just turn that into a dance move, right?  "And freeze....loose an eyeball.  And freeeeze, lose an eyeball."_

 
I almost spit out my coffee.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Well, it does suit my personal humor taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! I bloody love it.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 31, 2008)

aaahhh LMAO! I am sooo weak. 

"and remember to smile...!"


----------



## Shameekz56 (Jul 31, 2008)

PERFECT!! Ive been waiting for their next lesson!!


----------



## mazzly (Jul 31, 2008)

I love how wonderfully awkward they are! It's like they're just reading the lines for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha


----------



## lanslady (Aug 1, 2008)

"don't forget to smile...and breath"  LOL  They are just too funny with the way they say it, like, whatever!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 1, 2008)

I love it when the Andrew on the our right smiles or looks into the camera.  It is so cheesy and akward.


----------

